

Browser-Based Photobooth with JavaScript, PHP and Twilio - DamienSF
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/03/create-a-browser-based-photobooth-with-javascript-php-and-twilio.html

======
shakes
Thanks for posting Damien! I'm the author of the post. This project is one of
the first I've built on my journey with WebRTC. Would be happy to answer any
questions about my experience.

------
justinph
This is neat, but using the built-in or any USB-based webcam is a real
limitation to the quality of the captured images. Unless I'm mistaken, there's
not a way to hook up a "real" camera to the webRTC interface. (I would love to
be mistaken, please tell me how I am)

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Streaming-Twitch-on-your-
Gop...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Streaming-Twitch-on-your-Gopro-
WIRELESSLY/)

------
vipinsahu
we have very similar for joomla [http://joomla30.webkul.com/image-
modules/photobooth.html](http://joomla30.webkul.com/image-
modules/photobooth.html)

